# PA Systems and Electronic Air Horns



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi guys and girls,

Since most of you are police officers I thought I would post this here to see if any of you know the law about this. Are electronic air horns and/or pa systems legal in a car? If not who is allowed to have them? Thanks.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

What is that supposed to mean? lol


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh this thread is going to be fun....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

BRING BACK the UNREGISTERED ASK A COP!!!!

I LIKE HAVING MY CAPS ON! RA!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Brought it back and moved this one....


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

I never said I want to put one in my car, I did use the word car in my original post though which I shouldnt have. I am asking this becuase I know of a tow truck company that has them in their trucks and I want to know if it is legal, so please dont make this out to be a cop wannabe thread. Thanks.


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

Damn your good lol, ok but I didnt lie totally, that really is true that a tow truck company has then in their trucks and I would like to know.


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

Burn!!!
"I didn't lie totally" - Is that like a little pregnant.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

DAMN! Such fast ownage...it's mind blowing.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I love it already! <3


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

Lol, i gutta hand it to you guys, but yea def plz dont make it out that I am a wannabee I am not, I do work for an agency and I am curious, and its really true about the tow truck and I would like to know. So can anyone answer my original question?


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

There is certainly a whif of wannabee in the air here. However, what was the answer to the original question?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

scannerk said:


> Lol, i gutta hand it to you guys, but yea def plz dont make it out that I am a wannabee I am not, I do work for an agency and I am curious, and its really true about the tow truck and I would like to know. So can anyone answer my original question?


See:

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-7i.htm
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-16.htm

In particular, 90/16: "No siren shall be mounted upon any motor vehicle except fire apparatus, ambulances, vehicles used in official line of duty by any member of the police or fire fighting forces of the commonwealth or any agency or political subdivision thereof, and vehicles owned by call fire fighters or by persons with police powers and operated in official line of duty, unless authorized by the registrar."

Keep in mind that a siren speaker (even if just mounted on the car and not connected to anything) would be considered a 'siren'.

As far as if your EMA authorizes you to have it...you would probably want to get written authorization from them before slapping it on your car.

As far as the tow truck...it's not really legal, per se.


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you, frank.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bravo Wolfman.... now THAT is good detective work...:thumbup:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Another case solved by the MassCops Detective Division, NEXT.....................


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

What about your profile on the other site?
Where it asks you from where you heard about the site?

Your answer...crownvic.net.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## scannerk (Oct 12, 2005)

What are you trying to get at clouseau?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I would just like to personally thank Gil for bringing back Ask A Cop. This is some great shit. You da man! :rock:


----------



## SafetyLighting (Aug 14, 2004)

You can buy an airhorn/PA System without any siren tones


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

scannerk said:


> What are you trying to get at clouseau?


Nevermind.:HS:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

SafetyLighting said:


> You can buy an airhorn/PA System without any siren tones


Sure you can...but I still wouldn't use it.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Frank? Is that you?

Are you guys getting your private suvs ready for patrol this winter? :jestera:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Gil, thanks for bringing this thread back 8) . Makes for some great reading on mids and is a nice does of reality. Keep the laughs coming folks. And don't forget to hook up all the possible sirens and lights into the smallest oldest foreign car. It is just too cool. Woo Woo, blink, blink...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Clouseau said:


> Frank? Is that you?
> 
> Are you guys getting your private suvs ready for patrol this winter? :jestera:


:HS: Somehow you put me on the wrong side of this one.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/7044


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Sure, you can have a PA system and make Q siren sounds. Hell why not go all out ---if you want you can make your bondo buggy into something like this. :jestera:

http://www.projectresponder.com/


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

stm4710 said:


> Sure, you can have a PA system and make Q siren sounds. Hell why not go all out ---if you want you can make your bondo buggy into something like this. :jestera:
> 
> http://www.projectresponder.com/


You have gut to be kidding me they call that the "ultimate" that thing is nothing but a POS with lights and sirens on it and a few mods. Not to mention it's ugly as sin. Ultimate fIre vehicle? That thing should be burned in a fire. :sb:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I have video somewhere of a _purple Chevry S-10 pickup_ which was equipped with flashing red and blue strobes on the dash, a working PA, Siren (and it made strange animal noises too ?!) and wig wag headlights. The driver also had a radio, scanner, cuffs, and some other crap I can't remember. He went for unregistered sex offender just as that new provision came out.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

This summer there was an old station wagon that when put in reverse it made a beeping noise... sorta normal... then it started to sound like a train with whistle and horn. Very strange...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I think I just peed a little. :L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

"Felon in front seat...." I just noticed that.... :L:


----------

